# ' dont tell him pike '



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

just planned a two week trip round norfolk ( not a place we have been to often ) we want to go to thetford where dads army was filmed and do the ' dads army trail ' has anyone else done it .. we have found one or two sites near thetford but wonder if anyone can recommend a site ..we look forward to seeing where it was all filmed ..cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Didn't know it was there, and we went through Thetford twice at Easter, so could have easily visited. There can't be many such short phrases as your subject that can raise such an affectionate chuckle 

Let us know what it's like if you do it!

Dave


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We stayed at Thetford C&CC site a couple of months ago.

Very nice site and helpful owners (its a franchised site). Facilities were excellent.

You can walk into part of the forest straight off the site.

Derek


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just love Dads Army. Did you see it tonight? You know Pike will get his head stuck but just knowing it makes you titter non stop.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

yes we will let you know dave how we get on .............saw it tonight another brilliant episode as usual....for those fans of DA who didnt know ..it was filmed in thetford ( walmington-on-sea ) and surrounding area great yarmouth was used for the floatig mine scene ...


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

jonnyro said:


> yes we will let you know dave how we get on .............saw it tonight another brilliant episode as usual....for those fans of DA who didnt know ..it was filmed in thetford ( walmington-on-sea ) and surrounding area great yarmouth was used for the floatig mine scene ...


I knew that most of it was filmed in Thetford.

But at the end of one episode, or was it the Dads Army film? At the end they were on a cliff top ear to the ground listening for the enemy tunneling underneath. I thought this might have been filmed at Dover?

Anyone know?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a fancy it may have been Seaford Head.

Looks like where I live anyway.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Several episodes were filmed in and around Shepperton. One of my best mates lives opposite the church which backs onto the studios, and they filmed the one where the Germans take over the church there. Actually, was that the one referred to above where Mainwairing says, "Don't tell him, Pike" in response to the question "Vot's your name?"

Dougie.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The movie was on again tonight. Soooooooooooo funny! Anyone else see it?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

They filmed in Cambridge once on the cam when they had the rowing boat with the muffled oars :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thetford CCC site is best.

Have you see this link 
Dads Army

Or this one

BBC Dads Army


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Interesting Links A&S-thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Little Lodge Farm CL at Santon Downham, halfway between Thetford and Brandon.

Nice open site quiet with a river running through it, and plenty of room.


----------

